# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Berisha "legalizon" Microsoft-in në Shqipëri

## RaPSouL

Kompani e mirenjohur boterore ne fushen e kompjutereve, Microsoft, vendosi te hape degen e saj edhe ne Shqiperi. Perfaqesuesit e larte te kesaj kompanie gjate nje takimi me Kryeministrin Berisha deklaruan se dje do te lanconin zyrtarisht krijimin e "Microsoft Albania", deges zyrtare te Microsoft-it ne Shqiperi, e cila e rendit Shqiperine ne listen e familjes se degeve te Microsoft-it ne mbare boten. Keshtu, kreu i qeverise, Berisha, pati dje nje takim me perfaqesuesit e Microsoft, Goran Radman, drejtor i Microsoft-it ECEE, Veronika Prikrylova, menaxhere e Pergjithshme e Microsoft-it CEE per Tregjet Emergjente, ne te cilin u diskutua ne lidhje me kete projekt. Ne perfundim te ketij takimi, Kryeministri Berisha deklaroi se dega e Microsoft-it per Shqiperine ka si qellim madhor promovimin dhe fuqizimin e tregut te IT-se ne Shqiperi, mbeshtetjen e te gjitha perpjekjeve te qeverise per te kapur sa me shpejt moshen digjitale. Sipas Berishes, ky gjigant i informatikes do te ndihmoje edhe per dixhitalizimin e shume proceseve ne administraten shqiptare, duke u bere keshtu nje ndihme e cmuar per vendin. Nga ana e saj, drejtoresha e Pergjithshme e Microsoft-it per Tregjet ne Zhvillim per Evropen Qendrore dhe Lindore deklaroi se po punohet qe te sigurohen programet e fundit te Office 2007, i cili do te jete se shpejti i disponueshem ne gjuhen shqip. 



*Burimi i Lajmit!*

----------


## Apollyon

Fantastike, kjo eshte dicka shum e mire per ne.

----------


## helios

Lekë  të  tjera _Apollonësh_ të futura në xhepin e xhaxhi Billit!
Meqë ra fjala, ti më lart ke kohë deri më 20 Qershor për të liçensuar Windows-in e punës!  :ngerdheshje: 

Ndërsa Europa, apo vendet në zhvillim po kursejnë duke zgjedhur software Open Source dhe pa Liçensa super të shtrenjta, ne bëhemi palë me të  akuzuarin (2 gjoba nga EU 1 miliard €).
Nejse, po s'na e tha qiviria sa lekë pagoi për "kontratën".

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> A kshu qenka puna? Ik se nuk e dua fare Microsoftin!!!


Po nuk e legalizova ca behet...

----------


## Borix

Eshte i jashteligjshem, po s'e legalizove. Pra, gjeja e pare qe Microsoft duhet te beje eshte te denoje te gjitha kompanite shqiptare te software-it, te gjithe institucionet dhe njerezit qe perdorin windows te blere ne Shqiperi, Afganistan, Zimbabve, etj...

Po doktori dhe billi s'na thane tarifen e legalizimit...

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Së shpejti do të veprojnë edhe ligjet anti piraterisë në Shqipëri.

----------


## _Matrix_

Per 100 vjet do dalin ligjet ketu ne Shqiperi dhe per sa i perket legalizimeve nuk ja vlen te behen ne Shiqperi sec kusur ka ai qe punon ne administrat te paguaj lek shtes per Microsoftin

----------


## OO7

Bravo qeveria, hallall.
Jam kurioz te di ne nje internet caffe a do ket cdo kompjuter wordin dhe programet office, apo sdo ket fare, sepse duhet blere i lecensuari per cdo pc.
Kjo eshte nje kontrate si nje seri kontratash qe ka bere qeveria jone ku qe prej ardhjes ne pushtet ska bere gje tjeter vecse ka groposur akoma me shume bizneset dhe komplet shqiptaret.
Po jemi popull dele, bo qef Berisha bo, hallall.

----------


## Apollyon

Biznese te tilla si internet caffe e te tjera te ktij lloji, do shkrihen automatikisht. Ik e ha buke vend tjeter, Saliu edhe Qeveria nuk duan tja dine. Vdis po deshe.

Bahh

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kam thene ne jemi popull i ndertuar me pune vullnetare...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Si i thone muhabetit.. Shteti per b***then e vet e ka!!! Do japi ca milione nga buxheti i vet per te legalizuar  Windows ne te gjithe PC e administrates.
(normalisht ne kemi per risk te paguajme se ne i japim taksat)

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po lexoj shumë postime ku si synim kanë të hedhin baltë mbi qeverinë sesa të diskutojnë mbi të mirat apo këqijat që sjell ky legalizim. 

*Ndonjë informacion mbi të mirat dhe të këqijat që sjell legalizimi i windowsit?*

----------


## gt2xf

Qeveria me Sali KOMUISTIN e ka gabim!!!
Pse duhet te paguajne Microsoftin kur kane mundesi te perdorin programe pa pagese si LINUX??!!
Ne te gjithe EU e ne te gjitha qytet kryesore te saj po perhapet perdorimi i LINUX-it, sic jane qytetet kryesore ne Gjermani etj, A thua se Qyetet Gjermane nuk kane para mjaft per te blefe Microsoftin.
Per me teper.....Nuk me duket cudi qe perfaqesuesi i Microsoftit te jete ndonje QEN GREK, sic jane te gjitha biznezet ne Shqiperi qe kalojne ma pare nga Athina e pastaj vijne ne Tirane...!!!
Sa here vij ne Shqiperi jam bere bajat me keto M***t komuniste e socialiste, qe e kane bere Shqiperine aneksin e Greqise....

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Pse duhet te paguajne Microsoftin kur kane mundesi te perdorin programe pa pagese si LINUX??!!
> Ne te gjithe EU e ne te gjitha qytet kryesore te saj po perhapet perdorimi i LINUX-it, sic jane qytetet kryesore ne Gjermani etj, A thua se Qyetet Gjermane nuk kane para mjaft per te blefe Microsoftin.



Nuk të ndalon njeri të përdorësh Linux.

----------


## gt2xf

Normal qe askush nuk te pengon te perdoresh Linux...:-)

Prandaj dhe une pyes: Cfare i pengon qeverine shqiptare te perdore Linux pa pare dhe pse duhet te paguajne shqiptaret e shkrete kur kane te tjera opsione, dhe cfare nuk e pengon qeverine shqiptare te perdore Microsoft??!!

Pune shqipecash thuaj......




> Nuk të ndalon njeri të përdorësh Linux.

----------


## s138942

Sapo e pash kete lajm dhe do thoja qe ne vertet eshte nje hap shum pozitiv per vendin tone dhe me gezon kur marr te tilla lajme.
Sa per Salen se di pse e fusni ne kete mes te shkretin se ai kot eshte ne ate detyre, me pak fjale ska rrol ai ne kete pun se kompanit e medhaja kur ta shohin se kan interesin e vet hyjne dhe pastaj qeveri normal qe do beje rreklamen sikur na i prune ata teknologjine tek ne....

----------


## al_2008

Desha te pyes dhe ne qe perdorim microsoftin ne shtepi duhet ta kemi te licensuar, apo vetem administrata dhe bisneset.

----------


## fotjon

Kot po nderhyj
Mendimi politik i imi: Si cdo gje tjeter edhe ketu njerzit e Saliut vetem do ferkojne duart nga ca leke te tjera qe do peshkojne me ket rast. 

Une punoj ne nje institucion shtetror. Ta zeme se i legalizuam programet e microsoftit. Po gjithe rraqet e tjera qe perdoren ne kompjuterat e punes, te gjitha te instaluara me crack: Antivirus, Autocad, Photoshop, Corel, ArchGis dreq etj.  Me keto besoj, punojne dhe shume biznese.

Sa per perdorimin e Linux ose ne vend te Officeit OpenOffice apo ne vend te Autocadit ndonje CAD qe eshte i free ose kushton pak, do me dukej zgjidhje normale perpara. Po tani qe si te thush u njoha deridiku me realitetin (nivelin e pergjithshem te atyre qe punojne) do thoja thjesht, harrojeni. 
Vetem nqs dikush do qe mos behet fare dhe ajo pak pune qe realisht behet sot ne shtet. Po ka mundesi qe gjithe kjo te shkoje si puna e atij ligjit Antiduhan.

----------


## Bledari

sa eshte cmimi i legalizimit te windowsit na e thoni sa?

----------


## BHGod

> Desha te pyes dhe ne qe perdorim microsoftin ne shtepi duhet ta kemi te licensuar, apo vetem administrata dhe bisneset.


Para disa kohesh munda te takoj perfaqesuesin e Microsoft ne Shqiperi (per nje pune te vogel, lol), i cili edhe ndihmon ne berjen e kesaj fushates per legalizimin e produkteve te Microsoft. Tani, sigurisht qe e mira do te ishte qe gjithkush ta kishte te licensuar kopjen e programeve qe perdor; por sipas tij, kjo fushate theksohet me shume per bizneset.

Dhe qe te mos ngaterrohemi kot (ndonese e shoh qe me siper dikush e ka permendur), ketu nuk behet fjale vetem per Windows-in, por per gjithe programet qe kane firmen Microsoft: p.sh. edhe Microsoft Office, apo njeqind e shtatedhjete e ca aplikimet e tjera te kesaj kompanie.

Mua me duket nisme e mire. Me kete, me ne fund, do te marrin fund ato Internet Caffe-te qe jane hapur gjithandej si pika shitjesh per fara, te cilat blejne ca kompjutera te perdorur, gjejne nje linje dhe bejne leke. 
Jo, jo, zbato njehere rregullat, pastaj fito leke.

Nuk e di se sa mund te kushtojne gjithe licensat per programet qe ne perdorim, si Windows apo Office, por me sa kuptoj ne thjesht do te blejme nje Windows apo Office te ri; pra qe i bie disa qindra mijera leke.

edit
Titulli, sigurisht qe eshte i zgjedhur nga autori i temes, por qe eshte ...

----------

